# Algae bloom after fish removal



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Had a massive algae bloom after I removed my convicts.

This is after a 50% water change. I don't want to start over so I'm going to try and have 0 light for a week or two before I introduce new fish.

Anyone know of any other ways of removing algae?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Get some daphnia to put in that tank .. They will multiply quite rapidly. At first you don't see any change but when the daphnia reach a critical number you'll see that green water gone almost overnight...and you'll have a tankfull of gourmet fish food.


----------



## agresfish (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome thanks


----------

